

Nerds,  Are there any free "secure" email services left out there?  -Aidan Black - bndt

Nerds, 
Are there any free &quot;secure&quot; email-services left out there?<p>-Aidan Black
 blackandtroy
 black@blackandtroy.com
======
bigiain
I suspect not.

"Secure" email is not zero-cost, and all the obvious monetization
opportunities for free email provision inevitably preclude security. If you're
not paying for the storage and bandwidth - work out who is, and how they're
covering those costs.

(I'm in the middle of a project to replace my use of Gmail for something like
$60 in hardware and under $20/month ongoing - with the bandwidth costs of my
home internet connection ignored and replacement/upgrade of the RaspberryPi
and it's USB drive storage ignored. Some details here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6319119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6319119)
)

------
bndt
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&sl=pt-
BR&tl=en&u=http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2013/09/correios-podem-ter-
email-gratuito-e-criptografado-diz-
ministerio.html&sandbox=0&usg=ALkJrhihdjDltFHH9RqQFe8IJBWnhFtu8Q)

------
unimpressive
As mentioned in the HN guidelines, please don't sign your posts. To answer
your question, the message you were supposed to receive from the shutdown of
Lavabit and should have received from the compromise of Hushmail is that web
hosted email isn't "secure", period.

------
bndt
\-- @bigiain - Seems promising, feel free to let me know how it turns out.
Goodluck.

@unimpressive - true dat. Hopefully, one day we'll hold the word "security" to
a higher standard again.

Thanks for the advice guys.

\--

